# Do we have loudspeaker enclosure builders here?



## dozy_production (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey there. I'm in San Diego and just trying to find some one who can make me a crude 1.50-2.0ft^box for a tweeter, woofer, port and speaker terminal. I can refinish the rest, just don't have any chance in accessing the proper building tools. 

Let me know!


----------

